# Super Streamline getting close!



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2013)

As soon as I stripe this puppy I can start putting it together! More to follow..... V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2013)

Now that's a true bicycle collector's bedroom!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 30, 2013)

A) it's about time!
B) I'm calling your Mom, surely she would not approve of the state of that room!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 30, 2013)

Awesome Shawn...Assembly my favorite part.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2013)

Second favorite for me...riding is number one! V/r Shawn

I agree...but favorite part of the process you've gone through.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 30, 2013)

*Nice colors*

I like the colors.


----------



## Oldnut (May 30, 2013)

Shame the assembly goes fast.finding the right parts,paint,plating ect sometimes takes years.cant wait to see it together


----------



## 55tbird (May 30, 2013)

*Nice Job!!*

Looks great Shawn!! Coming together nicely!


----------



## Nickinator (May 30, 2013)

I agree with Mike, those are awesome colors!   cant wait to see it together.

Nick.



prewarbikes4sale said:


> I like the colors.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 30, 2013)

*Shawn .......*

What color are you going to paint the pinstripes ??? I assumed white ... but silver might look good too .... not sure what you were going for on that ... let us know .. Riding is the best part to me .... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## Larmo63 (May 30, 2013)

You're about where I am on my Racycle build. Looks GREAT!!! I was going to do a whole thread

on the buying, searching, hoarding, fabricating, dreaming associated with actually putting together

a 100 year old bicycle, but just doing the project wore me out. The time and money are amazing.

Why do we do it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 30, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Why do we do it?




Because,we dont have time machines to buy "new" ones 

Looks great!Cant wait to see it rolling!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> What color are you going to paint the pinstripes ??? I assumed white ... but silver might look good too .... not sure what you were going for on that ... let us know .. Riding is the best part to me .... Ride Vintage ... Frank




Actually the stripes will be yellow. If you look on Daves site you will see a green and black SS with yellow pins and the literature seems to indicate yellow for this color combo. I did some practice stripes tonight and hopefully this weekend can get it finished. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (May 30, 2013)

. Looking forward to seeing this one together.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 30, 2013)

Shawn, I think the yellow pins are really going to make it pop!  Great combo., can't wait to see it all together.  What badge will she be wearing?

Alan


----------



## supper15fiets (May 30, 2013)

Very nice color combo Shawn! Looking very nice!


----------



## John (May 31, 2013)

*Nice!!!!*

Nice Shawn!!! It is looking great!!!!
John


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2013)

Oldbikes said:


> Shawn, I think the yellow pins are really going to make it pop!  Great combo., can't wait to see it all together.  What badge will she be wearing?
> 
> Alan




I'm going with a Dayton badge on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I like the colors.




Me too!!! Gorgeous, can't wait to see it done.
Darcie


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2013)

Looking good, Shawn.
Did you ever get the cad plate worked out to your satisfaction?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 31, 2013)

Not close enough...the bicycle is in Georgia and not in Virginia!
Chris


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 31, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually the stripes will be yellow. If you look on Daves site you will see a green and black SS with yellow pins and the literature seems to indicate yellow for this color combo. V/r Shawn




The yellow is going to really pop .. can't wait to see the finished bicycle ...


----------



## babyjesus (May 31, 2013)

*SS*

Stunning bike Shawn - those swoopy frames make go all weak in the knees. Nice colour combo too. They yellow will be nice, perfect actually, to bring it all together.  On another note - I have had to go to Italy for my job this weekend so I'll have to wait before I can send you photos - might be too late by the sounds of it. Will you continue the stripes from front to rear with or without a break/space at the seat tube? I have one which does and one which doesn't. They turn back and head towards the bottom bracket after reaching the tail. I'll send you photos regardless, when I get the chance.

Great job on the painting by the way - looks very nicely done. It's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Stunning bike Shawn - those swoopy frames make go all weak in the knees. Nice colour combo too. They yellow will be nice, perfect actually, to bring it all together.  On another note - I have had to go to Italy for my job this weekend so I'll have to wait before I can send you photos - might be too late by the sounds of it. Will you continue the stripes from front to rear with or without a break/space at the seat tube? I have one which does and one which doesn't. They turn back and head towards the bottom bracket after reaching the tail. I'll send you photos regardless, when I get the chance.
> 
> Great job on the painting by the way - looks very nicely done. It's going to be beautiful.




Thanks Marc,
     Yes, please send photos of your SS bikes. If you can make out the serial numbers that would be great too. From my research it appears that there should be breaks in the pins at the seat tube so thats how mine will be done. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2013)

*With some stripes*

Still working on finishing the stripes, doing the headbadge and wiring the lights/horn. Looks like it may be next weekend before everything is together. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking good Shawn!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 2, 2013)

Let those pictures coming....! Very good work there!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## babyjesus (Jun 4, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


>




...another huffman built bike with the same stem on it. Great pic Ronald!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like a lot of things changed on tha Fleetwood to include handlebars, chainring, pedals, rack, fenders, fork? Basically it looks like someone started with a Fleetwood frame and added whatever. The stem is interesting to note and I brought this up in the SS thread. My '37 Dayton motorbike has the Wald 3 and I believe is original to the bike. The bike is a late '37 build and I believe Huffman may have started using this stem vice the putter in later production. I believe the literature for the '38 SS shows the Wald 3. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Even closer.....*

Well I finished the striping tonight and have already started assembly. This bike is fighting me the whole way though. I'm having some chain guard fitment issues--a lot closer to the crank than I would like and I'm not sure where the heck the wires for the headlight enter the tank? Marc, Ronald, John, Marty or anyone else with a SS I 'd like some help with this one. I'm also re-making my decals which requires a major re-work of the graphics using MS Paint--I really need an old version of Corel Draw! V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jun 5, 2013)

What kind of pedals are you using?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2013)

Shawn,
 Both wires cross from the right side Silver Ray to the left side Silver Ray. Then from the left side silver Ray they enter the tank through a little slot that is directly behind the head tube between the gills of the tank. 
The reason for the right to left cross over, is because the wires can only enter the tank from the left side.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 6, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Well I finished the striping tonight and have already started assembly. This bike is fighting me the whole way though. I'm having some chain guard fitment issues--a lot closer to the crank than I would like and I'm not sure where the heck the wires for the headlight enter the tank? Marc, Ronald, John, Marty or anyone else with a SS I 'd like some help with this one. I'm also re-making my decals which requires a major re-work of the graphics using MS Paint--I really need an old version of Corel Draw! V/r Shawn




Shawn I'll send you a pic as soon as I get back to Switzerland. There is a grounding wire and another which come out on the left side of the tank (non drive side) and the grounding wire is attached to the plate which holds the lights while the other goes first into the non drive side light and then accross to the drive side light.  I'll send pics but I am now in Slovenia to pick up some bikes so will only be back next week - sorry I just ended up going straight from Italy so I haven't had a chance to do that for you. It looks great by the way - nice job. Ronald knows very well too. If he can explain it better maybe? But photos will come I promise.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. I noticed the little slot on the left tank half but the right side is not notched and when the tank is put together I don't have enough room? I'd be happy to see good clear pics. Also do the wires go over the fork crown or under between the fork and fender? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2013)

For the crossover, I ran the wires just in front of the fork crown between the the Silver Ray plate that attaches to the truss rods and the fender, Then under the fork crown bewtween the fender, and up to the slot in the tank.
 I know that it doesn't look like there's much of that slot left when the tank halves are together, but surprisingly, the wires still fit through. At least it did on mine.
 It makes for a very clean looking application, but, I don't think it was one of Huffmans better ideas.
 A hole with a rubber grommet would have been much easier.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2013)

RJWess said:


> What kind of pedals are you using?




Torrington 17s (Streamline). I believe this is what is called for in the literature although my original '37 Dayton motorbike has Majestic streamlines on it? V/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
I ground a wire from the light bracket to the inside of a little bare metal spot in the tank,
It works great...


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2013)

Where's the garage?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 6, 2013)

Its looking great Shawn! I also see what I believe is the back of the twin cushion Monark.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Its looking great Shawn! I also see what I believe is the back of the twin cushion Monark.
> 
> Nick.




Yep after the girlfriends Arrow gets done--should be easy (famous last words!) the Five Bars are next up. I plan to do all three of them at the same time. After that is my '40 Dayton Twin Flex, and lastly my '49 B6. Basically I have projects for the next three years! V/r Shawn


----------

